# eye trouble - blurred one eye



## logan9967

I woke up this morning and it was like my left eye wouldn't focus, after playing around with it I've noticed I can still focus but there's a blur that won't go away with anyway I focus my left eye. Right eye is perfectly fine. I'm wondering if anyone has ever experienced I'm pretty concerned and was thinking about seeing an eye doctor if it sticks around till the end of the day. In school now I only woke up about an hour ago. Does this just sound like allergies? I've never had this problem before its almost like there's a film or something on the outside of my eye. Just looking for some input thanks everyone.


----------



## caspertodd

I have this problem when either I am under a lot of stress, or if I am getting a sinus headache.  So hopefully it is just related to allergies or stress or something.  BUT, I wouldn't really listen to people who are not medical professionals though (such as myself)...  If you are truly concerned about it, and it has not happened before, I would go see a doctor.


----------



## LaFoto

You might have slept with your hand under that side of your face, and your eye got just a little "squished" by the pressure, and your eye-problems might resolve themselves with an hour or two... If not, then, of course you might prefer to go see the eye doctor over this.


----------



## Mr Tripod

I have this issue and its high blood pressure on my part. I have had it for a few years on my right eye! My eye specialist told me, my eyes are ok and will recover &#8220;just don&#8217;t go any higher on my blood pressure&#8221; am taking medication for this high blood pressure issue and is the sole reason why I nearly quit photography.  

   Don&#8217;t mean to scare anyone, I just think people should know, I learned the hard way &#8220;I ended up in hospital&#8221;.

Logan, yours sounds like you haven't woken up just yet? "from deep sleep, issue that usually goes away"  ones that need not to worry about. Still see your Doctor if  it  persists.


----------



## JimmyO

I was gonna say what Lafoto said. You probably just slept weird or something.


----------



## logan9967

It cleared up now, I thought I might have slept on it weird but I didn't think so too much. I woke up at 6 and turned off my alarm and was focused on it them when I woke up again around 7 it was blurred, then after a shower it still was, then out in the sun and it was still blurry. Just took a little time. I guess that was the longest time it ever took my eye to wake up I guess. Just over concerned


----------



## caspertodd

I'm not sure you can be overconcerned when it comes to your eyes.  Glad to hear it cleared up!!


----------



## Mr Tripod

logan9967 said:


> It cleared up now,




Good to hear


----------



## LaFoto

It doesn't take longer than that one hour between 6 and 7 to be sleeping in such an awkward situation that the eye-ball gets a little compressed. You have no control over how you sleep and often change position the moment you wake up, so you don't remember, either. The fact that it disappeared after a while  (and it does TAKE a while, and here's someone speaking from experience, I've had that occur to me several times now!) just shows me that it must have been the result of a funny sleeping position.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

There are various things that can cause eye problems.
Conjunctivitis can cause a film over the eye. It's quite a contagious infection and is very common. Bloodshot eyes and some discharge is the usual symptom, along with the conviction that you have something stuck over your eye.
Spring can cause problems.
Hayfever and similar allergies can produce symptoms similar to conjunctivitis.
High pollen counts or dust can cause filming of the eye.
Most will respond quickly to antiseptic eye-drops like Brolene.
If you get the problem on a regular basis then it would be wise to see a specialist.
If you have problems focussing, your eyes appear bloodshot and you become sensitive to light (light actually hurts your eyes) then consult a physician immediately. (see my sig)


----------



## Big Mike

The vision in my left eye is almost always blurry, glasses or contacts correct it a bit, but not fully.  I have Keratoconus.  Luckily, it sounds like yours is more of a temporary problem...but don't hesitate to see an eye doctor ASAP.


----------



## logan9967

Its completely gone now just as sharp as it should be. Just never happened before at least not for that long. I also have some trouble with floaters, more a distraction than a problem even with them I've won awards for target shooting and just got scared for my good eye


----------



## rebelinfocus

this just happened to me also ... it's more like a line of blurriness


----------



## KingLoco

So I did some research on blurry vision in one eye and it wont go away because on tuesday morning I woke up with a blurry right eye...it is now Thursday night and it still hasnt gone away. I came across this forum that u posted, and u basically went through what I did...but how long did u go with one blurry eye until it went away? I ask u cuz this happen to me Tuesday morning, and is now Thursday night and it still hasnt gone away, and to be honest with u...its starting to scare me that it wont go away...Does this mean I am now somewhat blind or what? I can see perfect from my left eye, but my right eye I can focus and see but it is blurry...EXACTLY what happened to u...so what should I do man?

Also I was reading the comments they were leaving u on your forum u posted and one guy had said that this happened to him several times, and that it takes a long time for it to go away...so maybe thats why I haven´t treated this issue of my seriously to the point where I have to go to the hospital or something...I would go see an eye doctor, but don´t have the money it will take, nor do I have insurance...so at this moment I just was doing research about this so that I know what its really about and why it would just happen to me just like that waking up one morning, and why it wont go away when it has been 2 days now with this blurry right eye...please help me out bro...I would greatly appreciate your feedback on this...Thank you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

As has been said here - there are a number of things that can cause blurry vision.
Without knowing the full story it is impossible to give an accurate diagnosis.
I would suggest getting some eye drops or eye wash from a pharmacist (preferably a preparation that has antiseptic qualities) and try using that.
If you can't afford to do that - or can't find anything suitable - then try using a normal saline solution.
If that doesn't improve things and the problem persists for more than 24-48 hours then you need to take medical advice however much it costs.
Some problems can be cured with prompt action but leaving them to 'get better on their own' can make things worse.
Let us know how things turn out.

Read this link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/75118-good-news-bad-news.html


----------



## Rifleman1776

logan9967 said:


> Its completely gone now just as sharp as it should be. Just never happened before at least not for that long. I also have some trouble with floaters, more a distraction than a problem even with them I've won awards for target shooting and just got scared for my good eye


 

Glad it has cleared. No one here is qualified to diagnose via a discussion forum. If problems recurr, do see an opthamologist, real eye doctor.


----------



## wjwyatt

Logan, have you had this problem since?  I had this happen in my left eye this morning.  I had LASIK 8 years ago.  This freaked me out.  Thought maybe something was going on more serious......seems to have cleared up though.


----------



## Quantrill

I had this problem and it turned out to be an astigmatism in my right eye. I had to get glasses with a prescription lens on one side and clear glass (non prescription) on the other. I had to start looking though my camera with my left (good) eye...NOW..I wake up this morning and my left eye (good eye) is blurry!!! GRRR!!!! I put drops in it but its still blurred. Hoping that it clears up soon.


----------

